# Drying with a wine cooler?



## skoobie (Jun 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried drying with a wine cooler? I've got extremely hot temps where I am. A friend brought over an old wine bottle fridge.  It's like a small refrigerator with a glass front.  Has a variable thermostat, so getting it to 65 should not be a problem. Thoughts?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 6, 2015)

I would worry about water condensation happening inside the jar.:icon_smile:


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 6, 2015)

As the water evaporates from the weed it causes moisture in the air around it. Moisture that could potentially absorb back into the weed.
Moist weed that will sit like that for awhile rather than dry out quickly.
Bad things can happen to moist weed that sits in a closed evironment....

I hope everything dries and cures perfectly for you! 

Be careful!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

I also do not think a wine cooler will be a good place to dry.  Your home cannot get that hot that you cannot find a place to dry does it?  The big thing is to let the moisture escape--something that is not possible in an enclosed environment.


----------



## skoobie (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.  Temps around my place hover around 90 right now. Last year I dried in my attic space, but temps up there get much higher. I have a ridge vent, but the temps go well over 120.
I guess my next question is how important is ambient temp vs. humidity?


----------

